# Inherited broken down lawn mower



## nmarlowe (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi everybody, I'm new to the list. I just inherited a Murray riding lawn mower from a friend and it doesn't run. He said that when it stopped running he figured it was the starter. I haven't tried it yet due to a dead battery. He said when trying to start it, the engine will turn but never start. I'm going to get a battery charger tomorrow and see what I can find out. My question is, how do I find out what model engine it is? All I can find is Briggs and Stratton 12 hp Synchro-Blanaced. I was looking at starters and it would help if I had a model number for the engine. I'm not sure how old the mower is, but it looks like at least 8-10 years old. It is red if that helps (I know the new ones are black). I believe also that he said he replaced the starter with one that wasn't exactly the same. And he put a new fuel filter on. I'm thinking its not getting any gas, so I'll probably start with cleaning everything up. 

Thanks in advance for any help!

Neil


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

most of the time, briggs put the model #'s on the side of the flywheel shroud. (front cover).


----------



## DS (Nov 9, 1999)

"He said that when it stopped running he figured it was the starter." 

The starter has no effect when the engine is running, so if the engine stopped, I don't see how the problem would be the starter.


"He said when trying to start it, the engine will turn but never start."

If the engine turns over, and assuming it's turning over at a normal rate, the starter is working.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

so true, i didnt really catch that. shouldnt be the starter if it turns over.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if like mine the rings are bad and it's fouling the plugs due to bad compression so new rings are in order but that may not be it so try a new plug and if it will start/run for a while then start shaking then it's rings.


----------

